

Solving a maze with Perl and DFS - thebillkidy
http://desple.com/post/118014845597/solving-a-maze-with-perl

======
scardine
I used to love perl but switched to python almost 10 years ago. It is beautful
how perl code can be so terse - at the same time I was constantly having
trouble to understand my own code 6 months after I wrote it.

IMHO Python has a better compromise between expressiveness and maintainability
but of course it's a matter of personal taste.

~~~
thebillkidy
I do agree with your point, however when writing quick code on windows and
unix I think perl really does the job. It is just the matter of using the
languages available and that you are most fluent in.

